# Welches Java Datenbaken Buch für den Anfang



## Guest (2. Jul 2007)

Grüss euch,

welches Buch würdet ihr für den Anfang empfehlen und warum. Danke euch.


----------



## EOB (2. Jul 2007)

was für eine datenbank willst du denn nutzen? oracle, sql server, .....?

grüße


----------



## Guest (2. Jul 2007)

PostgreSQL


----------



## EOB (2. Jul 2007)

hast du schon sql kenntnisse? 

grüße


----------



## Guest (2. Jul 2007)

Nur was aus dem Studium übrigblieb... nennen wir sie mal theoretisch.


----------



## Guest (2. Jul 2007)

Ich sollte vielleicht noch anmerken, dass ich sehr stark an Hibernate interessiert bin.


----------



## EOB (2. Jul 2007)

hm...ja dann solltest du dir eventuell ein buch für hibernate kaufen...die nutzen da nicht sql, sondern hql...das ist ein wenig anders. wobei du auch sql reinwerfen kannst. aber im grunde brauchst du dann so gut wie kein sql.

grüße


----------



## NochEinGast (4. Jul 2007)

Hallo Gast,

hat man bei Euch im Studium nicht gelernt präzise Fragen zu formulieren?


----------

